# Northwestern Screen and Stage Current Students or Alumni



## sweetbeef (Mar 15, 2012)

I was wondering if there are any current students in Northwestern's Screen and Stage MFA (or alumni) that would like to give us their impressions of the program.  Other than a few posts on here, it's hard to find any info outside of the program's website.

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## fiend@myelbow (Mar 15, 2012)

Have you heard back from NU about your application yet?


----------



## sweetbeef (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally posted by fiend@myelbow:
> Have you heard back from NU about your application yet?



Nope, not a peep.


----------

